# Hops Harvest



## deebee (6/4/04)

It came time to harvest my hops on the weekend as a couple of them were getting a yellow tinge to them. The actual harvest process was over very quick and my secateur hand was not a bit sore.

First season in the ground I didn't expect much, but gee whiz... total dried weight, just under 10 grams.  

Looks like a very subtle late addition of fresh POR flowers going in my dark ale this Easter.

How did everyone's harvest go?


----------



## Gough (6/4/04)

Bad luck Deebee, but at least you had a go. I'm thinking of taking the plunge this year myself just for a laugh. Guess I'll try Ringwood as well due to 'Aussie' conditions. Can't see much else survivng the Newcastle weather. Hope next years season is more fruitful for you...

Shawn.


----------



## Gout (6/4/04)

that 10g more than me 

my hallertau plant although it grew like crazy and was healty it did not have any hops on it. I didn't expect any untill the roots system have set in.

hopfully next yr


----------



## Jovial_Monk (6/4/04)

Ummmm one Hallertau, one Tettnanger one POR, all first year rhizomes

500g green hops, equiv to 125g dried

I dug one bag of cowpoop into the bed they were going into, raised it a bit
Early on, it never got much sun, as they grew they had all the sun they needed. This seems to be crucial--not too much sun at first! Watered deeply once a week, the roots must not be permanently wet.

Going to cut the bines off at ground level next weekend, clean the bed up, then cover with straw from a pretty well rotted bale of barley straw, probabbly putting some blood & bone & compost under the straw. Will also prepare a new bed for like 6 Goldings rhizomes (avail from Jovial Monk for $25 in early spring) by digging in 2-3 bags cowpoop


Jovial Monk


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/4/04)

I don't suppose hops will grow in Bundaberg Qld????


----------



## Batz (6/4/04)

Worth a try Andrew

I am going to try growing them near Gympie in a coulpe of years , maybe a bit of shade cloth


----------



## deebee (6/4/04)

You can grow them but they need long summer days to produce flowers so latitude greater than 30 works best. Might not get a harvest in the tropics.


----------



## jayse (6/4/04)

i got enough POR for a brew.
but the hallertau and tettnanger only provided a couple of flowers and the cluster didn't do much at all.
these were all first year also.

cheers jayse


----------



## Doc (6/4/04)

Was at the Mac's Brewery in Stoke, Nelson NZ last week.
They had really nice hop plants full of ready to pick hops out the front.
I wanted to just pick up hand full or fifty off them.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (6/4/04)

and showing the lineup.


----------

